# Printing Battlemaps question (Help)



## fr33py (Jun 11, 2010)

I downloaded the Battlemaps for Adventure #3 and I'm having a hard time figuring out how to print these so I can use them. 

Example: EN_03_Player_BattleMaps_Act1.pdf

In this file each "page" is 1 battlemap so when printing it shrinks to fit the battlemap to 1 8x11 peice of paper. Even if I take shrink to fit off it still doesn't appear to print correctly. 

Any advice? Am I just missing a checkbox in Adobe PDF?

Thanks,


----------



## cdrcjsn (Jun 11, 2010)

There should be something in your printer settings that says "print as actual size".

Also check if there's an option for "borderless" or "remove borders".


----------



## fr33py (Jun 11, 2010)

Yea I checked the printer settings. They are set to print to actual size. 

I have no idea how to get these to print correctly from the PDF file. 

I just finished printing them but I had to copy each image and past it into paint, re-size the image, re-size the margins, re-size the canvas and finally printed it. The scaling is a little off and the squares aren't quite 1"x1" but it will have to do I suppose. Beggars can't be choosers. 

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Marius Delphus (Jun 11, 2010)

Try "Tile Large Pages."

EDIT: This setting appears to be unavailable in Reader. Oops.


----------



## fr33py (Jun 14, 2010)

What software is that option actually available in?


----------



## Marius Delphus (Jun 14, 2010)

Acrobat Pro for sure. Possibly Standard. Foxit Reader (according to the user manual -- I've never used it myself) allows you to manually select portions of a page to print; you'd have to select, say, 8x10 inch areas one by one, but the software is free.


----------



## rangda (Jun 15, 2010)

fr33py said:


> I downloaded the Battlemaps for Adventure #3 and I'm having a hard time figuring out how to print these so I can use them.
> 
> Example: EN_03_Player_BattleMaps_Act1.pdf




Acrobat can spread the maps over multiple pages but I prefer having some overlap between the pages to help tape them together (and most printers crop a bit when you print borderless).  

I use PosteRazor

PosteRazor - Make your own poster!

Save the maps out as jpg's at the correct resolution (WotBS 1 & 2 were nice in that the maps were the right rez right off), and setup .5" of overlap between the pages.  Then I tape them together to make the big map.

Sadly peeking at the maps for #3 they've got the monster symbols on them which means I'll have to photoshop them out.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 15, 2010)

*I print 'em big*

I prefer to print them as a single large format map on my inkjet printer, besides I have all the WoBS maps on my Ecommerce site with prices, and available lamination if you need it...

http://shop.gamer-printshop.com/ecommerce/


But then I print all my personal maps that way too! 

GP


----------



## fr33py (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll take a look at these options.


----------



## rangda (Jun 20, 2010)

gamerprinter said:


> http://shop.gamer-printshop.com/ecommerce/




That link gives a HTTP 403 error (access denied), and the main url comes up with an under construction page.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 20, 2010)

*Wow?!*



rangda said:


> That link gives a HTTP 403 error (access denied), and the main url comes up with an under construction page.




Wow, thanks for the heads up, my site disappeared?! I've got a trouble ticket with the host - damn. Well, good timing anyway, I'm in the middle of an overhaul on a new map product site, and I was thinking of upgrading my Ecommerce site anyway, so I guess now is as good a time as any.

Sorry about this, very strange, URL is good, account is paid up and no changes have been made, so I don't know what happened. I should get this back up in a couple of days.

GP


----------



## rangda (Jun 20, 2010)

gamerprinter said:


> Wow, thanks for the heads up, my site disappeared?!




The good news is that it's back up now.  But I don't see any WotBS maps on it.  There's a folder for each of the WotBS modules but no maps come up when I click on them.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 20, 2010)

*Good its up, but...*

More strangeness - I'll see if I can get that remedied by Tuesday evening CST. I still don't know why it was down in the first place.

GP


----------

